# How to Make Palm Trees Creepier?



## tarapotamus (Sep 2, 2013)

Palm Trees....they're so...._cheery_. I have 2 10 foot queen palms in my front yard that I really don't even like, right next to the big pretty oak tree, but they aren't getting dug up before Halloween so I need some ideas on decorating them to make them creepier or disguise them, without killing or destroying them. Something aside from just throwing some gauze or something over them.


----------



## ptnfl (Sep 16, 2005)

Usually just hang ghosts and monsters on mine with tombstones and body parts right under them


----------



## ravenworks69 (Sep 27, 2009)

*how to make palm trees creepier*

My first idea would be to wrap them in orange and purple lights. Depending on ho far apart they are, you could make a spider web between them with a egg sack and a few cocooned "victims".

Marc V.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Definitely use creepy lighting on them. You might also want to make a wire framed "Vine Monster." I can envision vines wrapped around the trunk of both of the palm trees, but one has a vaguely humanoid monster shape. One "arm can be around the tree and a skeleton, while the other "arm" is reaching out toward the people walking by. Here are some images for inspiration. We don't have any palm trees in CT, but I think it would provide a creepy yet believable scene for you.
















Eric


----------



## wensteve (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm not sure how big they are around (I'm from Canada and have never actually seen a palm tree lol) but what if you bought one of those cement tubes like in the first picture and cut it in half from top to bottom. Then you could make a creepy tree using monster mud and wrap the two pieces around your existing tree. I'm not sure how you could make the top of it but you could add lights to the inside of the tubes so it glows.


----------



## tarapotamus (Sep 2, 2013)

oo I like the cement tube idea...I think they make a cement tube big enough to go around it, that's a def possibility! and maybe build some arms into it like Wolfbeard said...thanks! keep the ideas coming!


----------



## Excogitate (Sep 1, 2013)

Up lighting! I will do wonders play with colors!


----------

